# solid core doors



## Brushslingers (Apr 11, 2007)

How many of you have painted solid core doors lately? Most are stained, think I painted a few about 6 years ago.


----------



## Humble Abode (Apr 11, 2007)

Exterior? New Construction?

I have been doing a lot of estimates, lately, to strip and stain these beautiful old solid core panel doors. With stained or leaded glass. I did a few last year. I really hope I get a chance to do some more this year so I can get some pictures.

It must have been a fad back in the 70's or 80's to paint those on a lot of houses here. I'm glad it seams as if the trend is reversing.


----------



## Brushslingers (Apr 11, 2007)

Ya, we recently did some double doors that are friggin beauts... they swing out so it was either refinish, or replace.... glad he chose refinish. I did mean new though, I am glad to see people not painting them these days.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

The last 7000 sqft house we did had 4 solid core 8' doors in the back of the house. They were preprimed, weird huh. Funniest part about it was they had standard sized front doors fiberglass at that.


----------



## Zip (Apr 18, 2007)

I presently am painting 55 or so at a bank with alkyd primer and two coats acrylic. They are designed to receive applied moldings so I have rolled/back-brushed them before carpenters applied the moldings except for the dozen that they installed before I could. With the proper proceedure, takes about 8 minutes to prime one. After molding it takes apx. 20 minutes for the same with a brush.


----------



## Humble Abode (Apr 11, 2007)

That sounds like a $weet gig.


----------



## Bushdude (Apr 17, 2007)

Brushslingers said:


> How many of you have painted solid core doors lately? Most are stained, think I painted a few about 6 years ago.


Last time I painted solid core [birch, paint grade] was 2 years ago on an office build out, on some commercial jobs they will stain these same solid core birch doors.

On most commercial jobs here if they want to stain they will go with a solid core oak veneer, over the last 10 or 15 years it seems that most are going with a prefinished solid core, or hollow metal.


----------

